# Setting the sap in pine



## David Van Asperen (May 9, 2016)

Ok, not sure but may be the age that is responsible for my ability to forget where I saw/read/ made notes on------when drying pine in a kiln what temp does the kiln need to get up to so that the sap sets?
I am getting ready to mill a few pine logs and dry them in a dehumidifier kiln and would like to set the sap so that it does not continue to drip when it is dry. If you the temp PLEASE share it with me ,or if you remember wher I put the notes I made earlier on this subject, I would appreciate knowing that as well.
As always I really appreciate and value your time and expertise in these matters.
Thanks in advance fro your help
I will work on my memory skills if I remember to 
Dave


----------



## Kevin (May 9, 2016)

David Van Asperen said:


> what temp does the kiln need to get up to so that the sap sets?



I can't recall a certain temp but my guess would be at least bug kill which is 135F. But remember, sap will only run anytime it sees a higher temperature than it ever has. So if you "set the pitch" at 135, it's not truly ever set if it sees 136F and I have installed AC units in Texas attics where the temp was hotter than taht, and I have come out of those attics on several occasions with sticky sap on my hands too! 

Once you get the lumber down to 6ish% finish it off with a bug kill cycle and get it as hot as you want within reason.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 2


----------



## David Van Asperen (May 9, 2016)

@Kevin 
Thanks for the quick and informative response, it all seems reasonable to me so that is how I will proceed .
Just need to find the time to make it all happen ,so I hope.
Seems everything is ready except me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JohnF (Jun 8, 2016)

160 is what I used to use. All the major companies use at least that too. It turns woods like white pine into prime stuff. Without the sap set its just a PITA to finish and then the pitch comes right on thru...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

